# Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine Celebrates Earth Day for $1 For A 1 yr. Subscription!



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

A one year online subscription to Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine for $1 USD. I love a bargain! Within 5 minutes of payment I had my digital subscription. 

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/earthday/

Quote:

*Directly from the site

Tropical Fish Hobbyist Celebrates Earth Day!

*Save money while you save the trees! In honor of Earth Day, Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine is offering a 1-year digital-only subscription for only $1. Subscribe now and make your watery world a bit greener today!*

Earth Day promotion Terms and Conditions 
Earth Day offer valid for new subscriptions only, from *April 21-April 23, 2009*. Offer is for a digital-only one-year (12-issue) subscription and must be pre-paid online with valid credit card through www.tfhmagazine.com. Subscriptions ordered through this promotion will begin with the July 2009 issue and cannot be adjusted. Order must be paid in USD. Valid email address required. *Must use promo code EDAY9.*


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent find! Thanks for this. I almost signed up and paid full a few weeks ago...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

is this a good idea? I am tempted


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*TFH magazine 1 $ - 12 digital issue subscripion*

DO it - I have already received my 1st digital issue - it is an awesome deal and my 1st act of helping make the world a bit greener.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got it. heeeeee


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> I got it. heeeeee


Gotta love fishy peer pressure.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

1 dollar won't thrust me into irrevolkable debt.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link


----------

